# BEWARE of BlauParts Timing belt Kits



## klipsch21 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the story:
The car it was installed on was my wifes 02 Audi A4 3.0 with 86k on it. The car died on 3mohths later with 92k on it. After pulling core support off you could see the water pump had broken the center timing cover. After pulling the center timing cover off the water pump pulley had broken off of the water pump causing catastrophic damage to the engine. The water pump bearing was still solid and in good condition. The pulley just sheared off the bearing shaft.

Blau made me immediately send back the defective parts. They were very adamant about getting the parts back asap. In hind sight I now think that was to make sure I did not have evidence in-case I brought them to court. After over a month of dealing with them they finally refunded the cost of the Kit, but would not refund the cost of the coolant I had purchased along with the kit.

I told them I was not satisfied with the compensation provided. They only thing they said to that was that I had to contact the manufacturer of the water pump(in Italy) to try to get them to do something. My wife sent a letter in months ago and we have heard nothing back. 

I'm not sure what else to do which is why I am writing this rant. Hopefully it will help others from making the same mistake and buying blau kits.


----------



## vwgtipowr (Aug 26, 2002)

I hope you end up with some compensation, that is terrible.

This is making me think twice about ordering their brake kits for my VW now.
Thanks for the post.


----------



## klipsch21 (Jan 28, 2010)

I really hate this company. You would think they would stand behind the parts they are trying to pass off as "meets or exceeds oem quality"

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## sydthedog (Apr 14, 2014)

So im guessing you skipped time and shredded your motor? 

Ive NEVER seen that in all my years of admiring motor failure. 

I recently ordered a kit from europa parts - where they at least give you the P/Ns and manufacturers. Its hard to hell by looking at them, but they seemed to be pretty damn burly and equivalent to the stock parts that came off. 



Cracks me up (sorry) that theyre such cheap bastards that they wouldnt refund your coolant?! If i were a company notorious for selling crappy parts - id be on my knees begging you what i could do to salvage whats left of my business.


----------



## nynoah (Apr 20, 2002)

No joke this same thing just happened to my buddy and his 2.7tt. I think he even said the parts came from Blua Parts too. I just sent him this link so he might reply too.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

There's another thread about this kit in the 2.7T forum. Not good.


----------



## leftcoastR32 (Jun 1, 2013)

Very poor customer service is a huge turn off...!


----------



## mixtery (Apr 21, 2010)

Friends of mine that are techs have told me many times they've seen water pumps fail under 20k miles (Graf) and tensioners as well. 
Do the research and talk to the pros. Get the best parts that are available not a put together kit that a retailer assembles to profit the
Highest.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. On a TDI you would be pulling the head. Even my pals 2 slow (ABA) that's not suppose to be an interference engine, trashed some valves when the tensioner failed. 

You got lucky if loosing some coolant was the the only additional headache. What was the catastrophic damage? You didn't really say.


----------

